# Help petrified doelings!



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey all quick post (daughter has a bball game)--
WE GOT OUR GOATS!!!!

Thats the good part (after seriously about 45 mins of chasing them to catch them, they are pretty wild- dam raised and not handled)...
SO, we put them in the chicken yard (fenced off the feeders, I dont think even the hens can get to them actually, I fed them out in the yard today)...
The poor goats -- dogs sniffing and whining and my previously laid back 15 week old LGD puppy sprang into action-- he did not want Strangers in his yard! I had to seriously dissuade him!
They ran into a corner filled with berry brambles and hid (and landed on top a cat hiding from the dogs, another shock for them!- luckily cat was friendly)-- its been 2 hours they are still in the bushes what do I do? I put out an arm ful of grass hay and a bucket of water and will chain up the dog (trouble maker one) before I go.... anything else?
I did end up putting collars and a long string on each -- for ease of capture.... OK gotta go...
PS they are 16 wk old nigerian-toggs not completely weaned....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not leave the long string on. They are going to need time to adjust. Their whole world has been turned upside down. Plus they have been taken away from their moms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They will need time to adjust as well as almost constant attention from you and each family member. Sorry, but being "dam raised" is no excuse to not handle kids to be friendly, you need to step in where the breeder didn't to get them to trust you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Constant attention, get them away from the chickens and especially the dogs as soon as possible and I can't stress this enough: *collars and tie outs or strings on goats unfamiliar with them and unattended by you is asking for a serious and sad bit of trouble. BAD IDEA.*


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with everyone.  They will just need time, but its a shame the owner didn't teach them to be friendly. They will come around though I got a doeling like that and now she's friendly and happy.  it just takes a lot of treats and time. I personally would leave at least the collars on though in case there's an emergency and they need to be caught.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too agree...poor babies are just scared..you need to win them...severl times a day you need to go in the pen..bring raisens or corn chips ..sit inthe pen with treat inhand but dont force yourself on them...just sit there a bit..then leave...do this again...sing or hum ..reach your hand out with thetreats on them..let them come to you...if they dont..then leave...I would do this at least four times...it canbe you or your kids..just remain calm, and not pushy..it might take a few days before they even sniff your hand for the treat..a few more before they take the treat...once they are coming frieely to see what treat you brought...begin trying to touch them..after a few days of that..when one get close, grab her..hold her gently letting her whisper softly while lovingon her...when you feel her body relax..let her go..repeat as often as you can...only offer 2-3 raisens or corn chips at a time..not to upset thier tummies..Patients will win them...
Be sure they have hay...slowly introduce grain and loose minerals..and of course plenty of fresh water...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanx you guys.. I knew you would come thru-- I have almost a whole week off and will work on gentling them (the yard they are in is directly under my window so they will have constant supervision) am not sure about taking the strings off--our 2 little acres is pretty brushy and one corner isnt even fenced so that would be super dangerous if they got out of the chicken yard and got loose....They are still in the bushes ( its almost 8pm, 56 degrees and dropping probably 30s tonight ( the weather sure changed fall is here) they are in thin bushes along an ag wire fence).... I hope they will be OK (they have a bucket of water but wont come out to drink it, and havent touched the basket of hay either).....I did see the braver one nibbling on a berry leaf....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would remove the string and collars as well. Wih scared babies, I grab the leg quickly and then very quickly grab them under the jaw... I don't like collars on new goats or really any goat in a brushy area. 

Handleand realease a few times a day and they will come around. Talk to them when you feed and all.... it helps!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I would remove the string and collars as well. Wih scared babies, I grab the leg quickly and then very quickly grab them under the jaw... I don't like collars on new goats or really any goat in a brushy area.
> 
> Handleand realease a few times a day and they will come around. Talk to them when you feed and all.... it helps!


I am waiting for my cattle panels (dont have a truck) to be delivered on Friday so I can more securely pen them at night -- i have a hayed area snug under the porch ramp that I want to have them in at night....

Just checked on them, they are still in the bushes (its a few long strands of berry branches against the ag wire fence)-- will they eventually drink? They have not approached the pail of water a few feet from them....
They havent eaten a bite of the hay either and normally the herd they were in (2 adult does and 3 kids) go nuts for alfalfa cubes and they wouldnt even look at them - in fact they urinate copiously upon approach..
Its gonna be cold tonight and no adults to snuggle with I hope they are OK....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with everything that has been said. I would also remove the collars and string immediately - really bad idea! Feed them, sit with them, talk to them, read to them, and give them time to adjust to all the changes. They will discover that you are not a predator and they will come around. Turn their natural curiosity to your advantage and let them decide to be your friend. A treat now and then wouldn't hurt, either, but keep them to a minimum.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I have an XL dog crate thats full of hay its the hens backup nest spot-- should I wait til late (midnight or so) and sneak out and reel them in by their ropes and lock them in the dog crate overnite-- its in the chicken yard too so its not far from them but is under our porch ramp and nice and snug....


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wanted to make sure you realize why everyone is saying to take off the ropes. Goats will naturally pull against them and wrap themselves up in them fighting them until they break something or choke themselves. It is an unhappy accident waiting to happen. Yes goats can be trained to accept and give to a rope, but they must be trained. And, it sounds like your goats are not in a calm enough state of mind to think clearly much less learn a new skill. So yes reel them in tonight and put them somewhere safe, but please take off the ropes. I know you feel like you will never catch them without it. Maybe after you get your new panels you will be able to coax them into a smaller pen and be able to work with them in there.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

On my not so friendly does I put a long rope on them around kidding time so I can catch them if I need to. They have been tangled and have been just fine. BUT I am here every day all day. Since it is a chicken coop and let's face it chi ken wire is crap and if they hit it enough will break it leave the leash on. 
For the water don't stress them out more. Animals are smart and will find it. If you want go out there and splash it with your hand till they see it but I wouldn't force them or their trust is going to go farther down the drain. I have some goats no matter what I do with them would rather just stay away from me so they might be that type. I would still as said before just sit with them. They are young and when they calm down will want to check you out. Just talk to them and have treats ready.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with everyone about patience and removing the ropes a.s.a.p. 

I have a doe who was very shy when I bought her. She is a total sweetheart now, and has come around to being my favorite goat. It was frustrating at first, but it all worked out well. Also, after she kidded in April, she really broke through the remaining shyness and now just begs for any and all attention she can get. 

It will take awhile for your girls to change, but it will be worth it. Don't give up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Goat Poppy was wild!! I couldnt understand how someone could raise a goat from brith to full grown and her be so wild..but I brought her home, along with her sister and young doeling..to help a girl out ...Poppy could not be touched, grabbed, pulled, begged or bribbed!! You couldnt catch her if you were in a 2x2 pen, she would climb the fence to get away! that girl was wild!! Now she is the first to meet me at the gate. one of my favorite does, sweet gentle, trained tothe table, milks like a dream...she still dont like to be led any where lol..but will allow it, none the less...it took time to win her...you have the advantage of these being young kids...looking to you to feed and comfort them..Please do remove the roap..put them in a smaller pen with a shelter...and spend time..no trick,(other than raisens lol) no secret, just time..I bet you win them fast..sounds like you have the heart for it...best wishes...


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I got two girls this spring that were nice and tame with the owners, then with me.... trying to leap through the fence whenever I got near. They would not come near me for weeks, I finally got a nice gentle tame doe and they started to get better. BUT I did have to catch them and get collars on them, then I grain them. They learned real fast then, that I meant food and started coming around much faster. So, incase you don't have a nice older calm doe, I would catch them and start giving them grain everyday. Just my opinion, but I tried the slow sitting and waiting approach a long time with no luck, once I got my hands on them and didn't let go until I was ready, they got better fast. I know I will get flack for this, but it is the only thing that worked for these girls.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

lovinglife said:


> I got two girls this spring that were nice and tame with the owners, then with me.... trying to leap through the fence whenever I got near. They would not come near me for weeks, I finally got a nice gentle tame doe and they started to get better. BUT I did have to catch them and get collars on them, then I grain them. They learned real fast then, that I meant food and started coming around much faster. So, incase you don't have a nice older calm doe, I would catch them and start giving them grain everyday. Just my opinion, but I tried the slow sitting and waiting approach a long time with no luck, once I got my hands on them and didn't let go until I was ready, they got better fast. I know I will get flack for this, but it is the only thing that worked for these girls.


I feel real bad. I had to switch out the string (they are under supervision, I have my back door open right now and can hear whats going on and they are visible from both my kitchen and living room windows) on one of the goats -- tried unsuccessfully twice (it was like 5am) then went back to bed, puppy was barking at them this AM and so I got up managed to catch her after a good chase and put on the better string (its a rounded mountaineering rope kinda stiff and less likely to catch)-- but now the poor thing is def stressed and shaking like a leaf.... I am not sure they have had water they are still in the bushes....
They wont eat anything from me-- I tried hay (which the herd went nuts for) and even alfalfa cubes....
I feel like I need to leave her alone and minimize the dog stress (we actually moved out of the city in part to give our 3 big dogs room to play in so this is the dogs' place first)....
I have a bag of Purina sweet naturals (goat chow) ready to go.... and some chicken scratch grains (I dont think they have had either, there wasnt even any browse in their pen at the owners-- they went straight to the berry bushes and have been there ever since)...

I will take off the string once we get the cattle panels in on Friday right now puppy can enter the chicken yard via the chicken entryway but once I put the panels up he wont be able to -- and honestly if those goats wanted out (they are too scared as the giant schnauzer and Bernese mt dog are outside the chicken yard-- its big 15 or 20ft by 20ft)-- they could get out right now, hence the strings... 
the one was caught up but was standing quietly when I checked on them at 5am....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> and some chicken scratch grains


I wouldnt offer anything feed or scratch made for chickens..it can make them sick...

Offer Goat grain, loose minerals and water and hay ....

I understand your delema with the string, its good you have several watch points...however if you can not watch them at any time...you might come home to a heart ache...if for example, your little dog gets in and scares them enough to go through the chicken wire...gets tangled up and well...ends badly?? Goats are unpredictable..and scared goats even more so..they leap before they look...I would turn my back for even a few minutes...Im sure once you get their pen up and they relax, they will be fine..
best wishes


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

The scratch grains are just grain-- organic mix nothing else (I save it for a treat as its not fortified with anything else and pretty low protein-- too)...
But, I will save it for the hens as I have a huge bag of goat chow ....

One thing, its nice and sunny and the doelings are exploring the Pen! That feels so much better to me! We have a Maple tree (I know that long term I will have to wrap it in ag wire) in the Yard and they love the dried leaves and are eating them!
Oh and the fencing is Ag wire in the chicken yard (welded 4 inch wire) - we learned the hard way why people use Chicken wire (that was hen down to our schnauzer, but our fault entirely) so there is one mini yard in front of the coop that has 1in chicken wire OVER the ag wire (it was our chick pen- once grown- the door is left open and they go out thru it, into the yard and then out of the yard, to roam the acreage)--
I am only making two trips from home today and I will take puppy with me--
actually right now I put the Schnauzer on her tieout and puppy and Berner are up in the kitchen with me-- no interest in the goats-- as I thought , she is the instigator ...(Its one reason when I leave town for work, she comes and stays in the apartment with me, she is Trouble)....

You guys, I really appreciate the warnings on string.
2 more days, and no more string and I am on goat watch, or my DH is the whole time seriously (I got no sleep last night)....


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor babies! 

Lots of patience and treats, they will come around.
If you can spare the time, sit with them...my three kids had minimum handling from the breeder. They were all wild and crazy at first...just sitting in the pen with them and offering treats when they came near worked for me. I didn't approach them or try to grab at them at all, I think that makes them even more freaked out. 

It took a while, but now I have three lap goats.
Good luck with your girls.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It's good to hear they are doing better!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

if you could just get a nice super friendly goat to put with them, I believe it would make a huge difference for you.....borrow one??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad they are getting out to explore...sounds like you have your eye on them


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey all -- update! I think they watched me feed the chickens, now they are settled into the chick pen in front of the coop, and they let me feed them alfalfa cubes thru the wire (they wouldnt eat it directly from me, but I crumbled a couple up and put it thru the chicken/ ag wire and they didnt run away)-- then I covered up the pen with a tarp (cause it looks like rain, but now the hens are scared and stayed away all day usu they come back in to lay their eggs.... )the pen is also the entrance to their coop, it must have felt safe to the doelings... they dont seem to be eating much -- I did catch them nibbling a little hay too.... 

Yes on the friendly goat idea-- I was just thinking of emailing the breeder we are on the wait list for a mini Nubian in the spring, maybe she has something suitable....(?)...
Great ideas!

(I fixed the puppy hole into the chicken yard, in fact I may have over fortified in general, not sure big Roo can squeeze back in, he cant fly--some of the hens can get enough Flapping to make it over the fence, but in general, Jersey Giants dont really fly....)...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

It sounds like you are doing a great job and your babies are settling in.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the support you guys I really appreciate it...
-- I was making dinner and looked out to see that my daughter had (unintentially) cornered the doelings under our porch, but instead of running away they folded themselves up into little balls and were accepting straws of hay from her and eating from her hand! (The one that was so frightened after being chased by me was especially hungry)-- I poured out about a half cup (just a smidge ) of that sweet naturals goat chow-- and WOW they may have never seen it before but they sure loved it..
After me chasing them they are a whole lot more comfortable with my daughter than me, but thats ok, as long as they warm up to somebody!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like it wont take long before they are settle in for you..good job!!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't let them pig out on any kind of grain or concentrate feed, even if it's labeled for goats. A little at a time and make sure they have hay or alfalfa cubes with it. 
Scratch the chicken scratch off their list please. It will kill them and it's better that they don't even know it exists. You don't want to read about how I know that to be true.
Sounds like you're having some success. Keep at it!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

elchivito said:


> Don't let them pig out on any kind of grain or concentrate feed, even if it's labeled for goats. A little at a time and make sure they have hay or alfalfa cubes with it.
> Scratch the chicken scratch off their list please. It will kill them and it's better that they don't even know it exists. You don't want to read about how I know that to be true.
> Sounds like you're having some success. Keep at it!


Thanx! 
We actually have been undefeeding them (started out at 1/2 cup to maybe now 2cups a day of the goat chow) and they have hay, cubes and browse free fed--
Just put out a bucket of softened alfalfa cubes out for them (Man were they disappointed, but they are nibbling at them-- they of course prefer the sweet chow)....
Quick query should I mix alittle baking soda into the next cup of goat chow just to be sure their tummies are ok? and also I want to switch minerals (I will post a new thread on that I need a quickish answer)....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would just leave the baking soda out free choice...they will nibble on it if they need it..its always a good idea to do the same with loose minerals...we have a hanging feeder that has two sections..it makes it easy to have both sitting out...I give just enough for daily consumption sonce we live in a humid area.....Mold can cause a whole truck load of trouble..so best to avoid it : )


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Honestly though, Happybleats, I am kinda worried about having started them on goat chow this week, would it hurt if I put a tablespoon of baking soda into their next snack of feed, as a preventative?....
Like, how do they know to eat it if they get upset tummy? Just curious really I need this info!!!


----------

